# Lighten my S-Works E5!



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

I have this posted over at weight weenies but I thought I would have the gang here have a look at it too.


2004 Specialized S-Works E5-58cm 
Campy Hyperon wheelset w/Tufo Elite Road tires 
Bolt-on skewers 
Dura-Ace STI, Rear Der., Crankset, 11-23 Cassette 
Ultegra Fr. Der. 
Look Keo pedals 
Mavic chain 
Zero Gravity Brakes w/Corima pads 
Ritchey WCS Carbon Seatpost 
SLR XP saddle 
Deda Newton stem 
Profile OS alum bar 

Current weight-7140grams or 15.71lbs according to my alpine scale.

I'm installing a Ritchey WCS bar and stem next. Wheels are staying. I've got the ti Look Keo's on order as well as the KMC chain and a Selle Italia C64 saddle. New bottle cages? How much weight can I realistically save going with one of the light chi chi cranksets? I would go compact, preferably with outboard bearings.


<IMG SRC="https://www.2wheelsport.com/s-workse5.jpg">


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I would replace the Deda stem with the new Easton EC90 stem. It weighs 140g regular or 150g OS. A carbon bar such as the EC90 Equipe, which weighs 180g, may shave some grams.

I'd also replace the fork with a LOOK HSC 5SL, which weighs 295g, a Easton EC90 SLX at 290 grams, or Alpha Q Sub 3, which weighs 285 grams.


I'd also sell the Hyperson and buy the 12/20 spoke-count Lightweight Obermayer or Lightweight Ventoux wheels. The Obermayer pair weighs approximately 1050 grams and the Ventoux pair weighs 950 grams a pair.

That's all I can think of. It'll burn a hole in your bank vault but the changes should lower the weight.


BTW: how tall are you? I ride a Giant compact Large, around a standard 58", and I'm 6'3", 173 lbs. Maybe you can even buy a smaller, carbon frame?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Wow you just suggested both a weight gain AND the most expensive way to save weight haha  . Carbon stems are still useless, not as stiff nor as light. A Ritchey WCS with a Ti bolt kit ($15 for the Ti and less than $75 for the stem) will leave you with a stem in the 105-115 gram range depending on length. The Easton bar is a good choice though. Leave the wheels for now, you posted on WW as well and I am sure you heard this all as well. M2 racer skewers, $100, less than 50 grams for QR, M2 post, under $300 and also under 100 grams. Between stem, bars, QR, and post that will get you under 15lbs. The SLX is a good suggestion and it also matches the frame, save you probably 50-80 grams. Lightweights are cool but you can do damn near as well for waaaay cheaper. I used to have that frame but an 05, loved it but you can really go lighter as that frame is not sub 1000g, my frame alone is about a half pound lighter than yours so... I am at 14.5 complete right now and just waiting for my M2 post, skewers and cages, that along with Zipp bars will FINALLY get me to 13, all be it high 13. With a race wheel set (I run SSC's now) that will be mean right around 12.5. As for cranks, can not beat the Pulsions. My set with AC BB came in at 598... that is over 150 grams lighter than the DA unit, that alone will put you below 15! Best of luck.

K


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I would definitely drill some speed holes in the head, seat, top, and down tubes.

Also, despite what IUBike suggested, saving 150g will not save you 3/4 of a pound. Sweet bike, though. But it looks fragile, so you'd better not race it.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Rider Weight*

How heavy is the rider of the S-Works? Could he use some "lightening" up? I'm 6'2" and 230lbs (down from 260lbs.) and have a similar bike (Schwinn Fastback) weighing in at around 18lbs. I plan on racing again this year but chose instead to opt for durabillity over light weight (think about replacing all those expensive light weight parts after a crash-it happens.) Saving grams off the bike pales in comparision to losing weight of the rider.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

2wheelsport said:


> I have this posted over at weight weenies but I thought I would have the gang here have a look at it too.
> 
> 
> 2004 Specialized S-Works E5-58cm
> ...


Thanks for all the responses guys. Just FYI, this was a project that started because I got the Hyperons. I saw a dramatic drop in weight from my clincher wheelset(I know, I know, "duh, they're carbon tubulars!"). This piqued my curiosity. I wanted to see how low I go with that frame and wheelset. This was mostly an interesting experiment for me. I know full well it's the engine that makes the difference but this isn't a weight watchers forum, is it? 

I doubt I would race this bike at sub 15lbs. This is just my opinion obviously, but I doubt the longevity of some of the parts suggested for a rider who is 182-185 lbs in race shape. I may give them a try if I see that other riders my size and weight have ridden them successfully for more than just recreational riding.

It is nice to see that you can drop a pound or so with careful parts selection without breaking the bank. I'll certainly make more careful parts choices in the future.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

2wheelsport said:


> I doubt I would race this bike at sub 15lbs...I may give them a try if I see that other riders my size and weight have ridden them successfully for more than just recreational riding.


In that case, here's a viable whole into which you can drop your money: some 36h wheels build on DA hubs and Open Pros; use the proper quick releases that come with DA hubs; and don't even consider going with a lighter stem, seapost, etc. You'll have a crit-worthy rig. It might gain a pound or so, but don't convince yourself you're going out to win, and then don't convince yourself you didn't win because your bike isn't expensive/light enough.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> In that case, here's a viable whole into which you can drop your money: some 36h wheels build on DA hubs and Open Pros; use the proper quick releases that come with DA hubs; and don't even consider going with a lighter stem, seapost, etc. You'll have a crit-worthy rig. It might gain a pound or so, but don't convince yourself you're going out to win, and then don't convince yourself you didn't win because your bike isn't expensive/light enough.


Trust me I'm under no illusion that dropping a couple of pounds off the bike is magically going to make me win any of my local crits. The comment about not racing it was simply the distrust of the relative safety of some lightweight parts. The standard wheels ARE Dura-Ace/Open Pros.

Like I said, it was just an interesting experiment.

[email protected]

P.S. BTW it's "hole" not "whole"


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

2wheelsport said:


> P.S. BTW it's "hole" not "whole"


Doh! Perhaps I meant whorl?


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*don't count racing out...*



2wheelsport said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys. Just FYI, this was a project that started because I got the Hyperons. I saw a dramatic drop in weight from my clincher wheelset(I know, I know, "duh, they're carbon tubulars!"). This piqued my curiosity. I wanted to see how low I go with that frame and wheelset. This was mostly an interesting experiment for me. I know full well it's the engine that makes the difference but this isn't a weight watchers forum, is it?
> 
> I doubt I would race this bike at sub 15lbs. This is just my opinion obviously, but I doubt the longevity of some of the parts suggested for a rider who is 182-185 lbs in race shape. I may give them a try if I see that other riders my size and weight have ridden them successfully for more than just recreational riding.
> 
> It is nice to see that you can drop a pound or so with careful parts selection without breaking the bank. I'll certainly make more careful parts choices in the future.


with that machine, I'd find all the local hillclimb TT events and enter them all!! that thing begs to be pushed uphill...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Wait, you've got the regular Keos and are ordering Ti ones? That's another $150 at least, and you save, what was it, 17 grams? Francois posted a thing a while back like "look carbon Ti's -- just don't."

A lot of decent options to save a couple of gm, but hey, it's already 4.5 lbs lighter than my ride, heh.

But, dude, why ditch your QR's? A wrench weighs as much as the difference between the two, and unless you like walking...


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

I should be more specific! I had my LBS order a ti pair of the Keo's so I can check them out. At full retail, hell no they're not worth it. My LBS takes good care of me and I get smokin' deals. If the weight difference isn't that great, I may not get them. Then again, my C50 needs everything to be carbon and titanium 

So true on the bolt-on skewers! I slapped them on when I was trying to lighten the overall build out of curiosity more than anything. Dumb idea for me at least.


Argentius said:


> Wait, you've got the regular Keos and are ordering Ti ones? That's another $150 at least, and you save, what was it, 17 grams? Francois posted a thing a while back like "look carbon Ti's -- just don't."
> 
> A lot of decent options to save a couple of gm, but hey, it's already 4.5 lbs lighter than my ride, heh.
> 
> But, dude, why ditch your QR's? A wrench weighs as much as the difference between the two, and unless you like walking...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, if you got the hookup, it's a diffrn't story.

And as fer the skewers, any fixie rider has forgotten their wrench exactly once. At least, I have ...


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Hey, if you got the hookup, it's a diffrn't story.
> 
> And as fer the skewers, any fixie rider has forgotten their wrench exactly once. At least, I have ...


Hmm...my "latte/burrito" bike is a Bianchi SASS. No wrench. Maybe I should put Stan's no-tubes in it just in case


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

2wheelsport said:


> ...my C50 needs everything to be carbon and titanium


(Smiley noted.)

Double check on the distinction between _need_ and _want_. A C-50 falls *ENTIRELY* within the realm of _want_, so any parts for said bike don't get any different liberties. (OK, "It _needs_ wheels.")

That said, your ego might _need_ a C-50.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> (Smiley noted.)
> 
> Double check on the distinction between _need_ and _want_. A C-50 falls *ENTIRELY* within the realm of _want_, so any parts for said bike don't get any different liberties. (OK, "It _needs_ wheels.")
> 
> That said, your ego might _need_ a C-50.


Distinction duly noted.

I <I>WANT</I> my C50 to have nothing but carbon and titanium  

Having the disposable income to spend on an expensive hobby or toys isn't necessarily an indication that one's ego is in need of stroking.

If I need to show off, I guess I better not show up to group rides with my Colnago on the rack of my Ford Ranger. I better go lease a Porsche.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*WCS Stem and bar?*

Sorry to break up your running comentary on egos and bikes (I believe we are all guilty at some level ) but a Syntace F99 stem paired with any number of carbon bars would be a lighter setup. If you are worried about matching bar/stem then you should check out Syntace's new sub 200 bar in Colorado Cyclist. Also a USE Alien seatpost might drop a few grams. As for cranks, I currently run FSA SLK cranks and love them. I believe the K Force are lighter though. Good luck with your search for lightweight. And please keep us updated with your progress and musings.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

bikeuphill9 said:


> ...we are all guilty at some level


True.



bikeuphill9 said:


> ...a Syntace F99 stem paired with any number of carbon bars would be a lighter setup.


There are very few carbon bars that are any lighter than the lighter aluminum bars, and none are much more than 10-15g. A Deda 215 for $55 versus an Easton Pro yadayada for $200+.

If those Syntace bars at CC are actually 180g though, that could be a pretty big savings. Still, $250 for handlebars? Is 30-40g really worth it? Most 31.8 stems are 5-10g heavier than the 26.0 required by the Deda, too, so the savings is even smaller. (And don't even think of trying the stiffness argument of 26 vs. 31.8... )


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah, but it sounds like 2wheelsport doesn't have any qualms about spending money for any weight loss. You are right about the Deda bar, however 3T produces the 199 with weighs in at 199gr and is under $100 I believe. Then again maybe I should stop spending so much time discussing this and go for a training ride.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

2wheelsport said:


> Distinction duly noted.
> 
> I <I>WANT</I> my C50 to have nothing but carbon and titanium
> 
> ...



dizzam. if I had ridiculous amounts of disposable income, I would *need* my C50 to have all carbon and titanium. i wouldn't ride it unless it did.... 

... of course, given with that much ridiculously disposable income, i would own many other purely carbon titanium bikes of similar nature to ride while my C50 was being outfitted with full carbon and titanium, AND would never let anything but silk, lycra, and a beautiful woman touch my skin.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> dizzam. if I had ridiculous amounts of disposable income, I would *need* my C50 to have all carbon and titanium. i wouldn't ride it unless it did....
> 
> ... of course, given with that much ridiculously disposable income, i would own many other purely carbon titanium bikes of similar nature to ride while my C50 was being outfitted with full carbon and titanium, AND would never let anything but silk, lycra, and a beautiful woman touch my skin.


 OMG! That's the funniest thing I've read in a while! I'm not sure if you're taking a good-natured jab at me or just being humorous. It's difficult sometimes to "read" what someone's saying. Regardless that's funny.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

2wheelsport said:


> OMG! That's the funniest thing I've read in a while! I'm not sure if you're taking a good-natured jab at me or just being humorous. It's difficult sometimes to "read" what someone's saying. Regardless that's funny.



I'm taking that as a compliment.


----------



## Carbonman (Jan 6, 2006)

What about the new Zero Gravity crankset? Personally I'd be afraid that I would scratch the matte black finish, but you might shave some weight from D-A, and certainly from FSA cranks. (NOT slagging FSA, my new bike has SLK compact MegaExo and I love 'em)


----------



## scruffyduncan (Feb 4, 2002)

*Minimum Weight Regulations!!!*

If you're gonna race an illegal bike at least try and keep quiet about it!


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

scruffyduncan said:


> If you're gonna race an illegal bike at least try and keep quiet about it!


Somehow I don't think they're gonna check bikes in the master's 35+, cat 4/5 division!

[email protected]


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

2wheelsport said:


> Somehow I don't think they're gonna check bikes in the master's 35+, cat 4/5 division!
> 
> [email protected]


Skewers: Bold or M2 skewers......and you don't need wrenches (36-48g)
Bars: the newish Zipp SL bars, Reynolds has an SL CF bar, the Syntace are vurry nice, then there's the no holds bar route: Smolke.
Stem: Ritchey WCS or Syntace
Seatpost: New Ultimate post is supposed to be muy nice.....ask juanmoretime about it.
Seat: CF baby, and yes, they can be comfortable.
Cranks: THM Claviculas for now....or the ZG's when they come out....or you could wait and see what the New Ultimate Al cranks are like when they emerge in April
Chain: KMC X10SL....I think that's it....gold, even
Cassette: Cycle Dynamics makes a nice Ti cassette that lasts, too.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*forgot about tires*

Claimed weight on Tufo Elite Road tires is 240 grams. I've had claimed 240 gram tires that were more like 300. Veloflex criteriums are a true 240 gram tire and one of the best performing tires out there. But, since durability or cornering performance doesn't sound like a major concern, you could buy Tufo Jet for 160 grams or Veloflex Record at 180 grams. Sure, they aren't cheap, but definitely more effective than paying same price for some carbon bottle cages.


----------

